# Introduce myself



## aussichef (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi all 
I just joined this group & would like to introduce myself
My name is Warren A Lower a head chef from country South Australia. Australia
I live & work in a farmiing holiday seaside resort area
have been here 4 years on the 28th of december & wouldnt trade the quality of life my family & i have now for anything 
Even though i look out @ everyone else enjoying the ocean while i am stuck in the kitchen much more than id like to be hahahahahahah


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Welcome to CT!! What is it like (food related) to work in an Australian Kitchen? It sounds wierd but I always wanted to know and keep forgetting to ask Nick.Shu.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey welcome aboard Warren. If you don't mind me asking, I was told that Aussies eat Kangaroo's, is that true ?? To me that would seem almost the equivalent of us westerners eating coyotes. Well now that I've broken the ice quite boldly, I do hope you'll enjoy yourself here.
Cheer's
Jeff


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Hi Warren,it`s nice to hear from someone "Down Under", it will soon be Summer for you,lucky blighter. One of my mates has gone to live in New Zealand,he`s bored of the weather here.
There are quite a few chefs in the U.K. from Australia and New Zealand and they`re doing well.

BTW,kangaroo steaks weren`t too popular in Britain due to "Skippy Syndrome". I tasted it a while ago,it`s not bad.
Crocodile is quite tasty too,i tried this at Hotelympia years ago.
Have a "bonzer" day mate,Leo.:chef:


----------



## delma411 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey! Hows it going down under? Well you think you are down under? I am in Antarctica working for the US Antarctic Program! Cooking down here is great! I am interested in any connections you may have for culinary jobs in Aus. Or even any connections, I would live to see the country. I spent a week in NZ before coming to the ice, it was great! Let me know.

Delma Irvin,CCC


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Warren. 

Nice to meet you. 

What do youserve for Christmas in Australia?


----------

